# Wonder Trade Stories



## ChisanaAoi (Nov 24, 2013)

Have you ever gotten any interesting/funny pokemon through Wonder Trade? Like nickname or whatever wise? Leave your stories here.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

One of my first few wonder trades got me a drifloom named something I probably can't say here. Let's just say it was worth a chuckle to see it named what it was named. xD

edit: Oh, and I sent an eevee named FAILURE into the wonder trade void.. wonder where he is now....


----------



## Hayate (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a level 1 Minccino with Pokerus in a quick ball, that has to be a fake right?


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> I got a level 1 Minccino with Pokerus in a quick ball, that has to be a fake right?



or the person was breeding and has a pokerus pokemon in their party.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 24, 2013)

I've gotten a few pokemon with funny nicknames. The best one was a Golem named TROLLEM. The worst was a Beautifly name BeautButt. Others were Espurr named Child 12 and a Venipede named B11.

I also got some 5IV pokemon like a Goomy, Spiritomb, Klefki, and a Larvitar.


----------



## Hayate (Nov 24, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> or the person was breeding and has a pokerus pokemon in their party.



Yea but that doesn't explain the quickball? How can you get a pokemon from an egg in anything other than a pokeball?


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 24, 2013)

Because it was bred from a mother who was caught in a quick ball.  Babies always inherit the mother's Pokeball.


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 24, 2013)

Glaceon said:


> Yea but that doesn't explain the quickball? How can you get a pokemon from an egg in anything other than a pokeball?



I think the baby gets the pokeball from the mother. I have Charmander(s) inside Timer Balls. Serebii has the info

Edit: Beat to the punch


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 24, 2013)

If breeding with a Ditto, the baby always has a standard Pokeball.  Otherwise it inherits the mother's ball.  More info here.


----------



## Roselia (Nov 24, 2013)

i got a shiny trapinch, which i evolved into a flygon

adghauisjkl i love him ; v ;
just too bad i can't nickname him; but it's finnee


----------



## Farobi (Nov 24, 2013)

i got half of my breeding projects there ;v;


----------



## radical6 (Nov 24, 2013)

i got a weedle named your dik
got a rotom called B14
thats it really


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a level 1 Lapras on my 3rd wonder trade or so for a regular 'mon, so I felt kind of guilty. :c


----------



## Sheepish (Nov 24, 2013)

I got a Gulpin named 'Paininthe*ss'.
It ended up winning me a PP Max on the lottery.


----------



## waddict (Nov 24, 2013)

I went on Wonder Trade once and for 12 straight trades, I didn't get anything that was worth the same as a Poptart.
The worst thing I got was a Spearow named Kenya. If you get this, I love you o3o


----------



## goey0614 (Nov 24, 2013)

i got a japanese ditto from wonder trade XD


----------



## Dr J (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm considering wonder trading my ditto named 'A55h0le' away.... (he proved worthy of that name after refusing to stay in a damn ultra ball until my 2nd last one.. and then I found out he had crappy IVs.)


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 24, 2013)

wtf is up with all of the Froakies I have gotten through Wonder Trade? I think I have gotten close to 20 now. Most I send right back out into the WT universe, but I have kept a few. I've even gotten Timid Protean Froakies with 5 IVs! Kept one, WTed the rest back out there.


----------



## waddict (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe they feel like they're being nice to some one else, CM Mark :>
I can't wait to see what I'll get tomorrow after I WT these Gastly's o3o
I'll post the results tomorrow, I forgot the 3DS in the car.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 25, 2013)

waddict said:


> Maybe they feel like they're being nice to some one else, CM Mark :>
> I can't wait to see what I'll get tomorrow after I WT these Gastly's o3o
> I'll post the results tomorrow, I forgot the 3DS in the car.



Yeah, maybe. Just weird to me.


----------



## Cress (Nov 25, 2013)

This was back in White, but I got a Zekrom named Lady Gaga. I really had nothing else to say.


----------



## unravel (Nov 25, 2013)

I named Jynx (I have 2) Miley Cyrus and SukUdike and ET it away...

- - - Post Merge - - -

WT i mean.


----------



## Kyubixen (Nov 25, 2013)

*ammg*



Jinjiro said:


> One of my first few wonder trades got me a drifloom named something I probably can't say here. Let's just say it was worth a chuckle to see it named what it was named. xD
> 
> edit: Oh, and I sent an eevee named FAILURE into the wonder trade void.. wonder where he is now....



Omg I have that eevee it's in my pc ;o


----------



## Silversea (Nov 25, 2013)

I name a bunch of higher level pokemon Bunnelby and WT them.


----------



## Dr J (Nov 25, 2013)

Kyubixen said:


> Omg I have that eevee it's in my pc ;o



I have a feeling your lying lol


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a shiny Bunnelby through WT. It was the one Bunnelby I kept. 

I've also gotten a number of 5 IV Pokemon that I'll be using as parents (including a Gastly named Woogieblortz).


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 25, 2013)

My best friend got a shiny Zigzagoon. I got that pokemon you got at the end of Pokemon Emerald in the house... It was genuine too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

He also got a pokemon that transforms into a washing mashine?!!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 25, 2013)

coolycatty123 said:


> My best friend got a shiny Zigzagoon. I got that pokemon you got at the end of Pokemon Emerald in the house... It was genuine too.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He also got a pokemon that transforms into a washing mashine?!!



Rotom  It can transform into a fan, an oven, a lawn mower, and a refrigerator also. The washing machine is the most commonly used.

Also, the Pokemon from Emerald...was it Beldum? If so, I sent out a LOT of those the other day. Maybe you got one of mine (OT - Demitri).


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 25, 2013)

I got a Snorlax named Diabetes.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 25, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I got a Snorlax named Diabetes.



That. Is. Greatness at it's finest. 

I've gotten some pretty good stuff occasionally, including a lv. 49 brave Aegislash, lv. 59 Skarmony, lv 60 Greninja named Slips, and pokerus infected lv 59. Zweilous, Froakie, and Trevenant. Most of ones I've been getting now are Charmanders and Froakies...
 -.-"


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm currently breeding Snorlax, making them all Yo Momma or some variant, giving them burn heals to hold. Then I shall Wonder Trade them away.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

CM Mark said:


> I'm currently breeding Snorlax, making them all Yo Momma or some variant, giving them burn heals to hold. Then I shall Wonder Trade them away.



Omg, this is hilarious.  Even more funny than the Chuck Norris Hitmonlee joke.


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 26, 2013)

When I WTed all my Yo Momma Snorlaxes last night, I got in return for one of them a Jynx named Nicki Minaj. I laughed so damn hard. I am never getting rid of this Jynx. I think I am going to do one more box of Yo Momma's tonight, then I might go catch another Jynx, and breed some of them all named Nicki Minaj and WT them away.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2013)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was back in White, but I got a Zekrom named Lady Gaga. I really had nothing else to say.



yes, because wonder trade was only introduced in Gen 6...


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 26, 2013)

waddict said:


> I went on Wonder Trade once and for 12 straight trades, I didn't get anything that was worth the same as a Poptart.
> The worst thing I got was a Spearow named Kenya. If you get this, I love you o3o



Oh my gosh, I loved Kenya! His Original Trainer's name changes from GSC to HG/SS, though... He was in my Elite 4 team in Pok?mon HeartGold, Crystal, and Gold.

Edit: I have never, ever wonder traded due to me being a cheap person the fact that I haven't gotten a 3DS nor Pok?mon X or Y.


----------



## ChisanaAoi (Nov 27, 2013)

So I've been wanting a shiny Magikarp. Naming the others "LET ME LUV U" or something similar to that effect and sending them through.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Nov 27, 2013)

Last night's traded-out, non-shiny, high IV Charmander (all 90 of them!) netted a few interesting trades.  Munchlax, a 5IV Bunnelby and a shiny Zubat.  The Bunnelby is going to get EV trained to within an inch of its life and the Battle Maison better look out!


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got a female Squirtle nicknamed "Squartle".


----------



## juneau (Nov 29, 2013)

I've also been trading out Charmanders I bred, best Pokemon I got back so far are a Japanese Goomy and a female Flareon.


----------



## Blues (Nov 30, 2013)

I sent off a Volbeat to some random fellow, and that exact trade netted me... a Volbeat.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Nov 30, 2013)

I love wonder trading! It is a great way to get pokemon to breed for perfect 5 IV ones. Already bred perfect Larvitars, now working on Kagaskhan.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 1, 2013)

I've offically quit wonder trading. Too many people are intentionally putting 'fakemons' onto the wonder trade to ruin people's games intentionally with.[as people have figured out how to edit their pokemon in X/Y, however they get detected when wonder traded, and the result is a game breaking bad egg for who ever is unlucky enough to receive one.]

So.. until Nintendo finally does something about the major problems, I'm done with all wifi stuff with people I don't know outside the internet. Don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not have my hard work ruined because of some fat ***** with nothing better to do than ruin somebodies game for them for a laugh.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 1, 2013)

I think I am going to wait until most Japanese players are up because I wonder traded some of my 5 IV Lavitar and got in return pokemon that were just caught. Whenever I see another American player on wonder trade I expect sucky pokemon and that's what I get. I want other level 1 pokemon not lv 30 Trapinch or lv 3 Bunnebly.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 2, 2013)

That's pretty much what I do Ricardo (thanks for the Hatching O Powers btw!)  I have some great parents for breeding and nearly all of them are Japanese.  I even got a 5IV Japanese Bunnelby the other day.  Japanese trades mean a) great IVs ans b) higher chance to breed a shiny.  Win-win.  I just wait til most of the passers-by are Japanese and then trade trade trade...


----------



## Dr J (Dec 2, 2013)

Despite what I said about quitting wonder trading... I gave into the addiction again anyway. Got some, I think, good parents for breeding from Japanese players[just gotta IV check em to find out]

edit: Wonder Trading while making supper is fun.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 3, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> I've offically quit wonder trading. Too many people are intentionally putting 'fakemons' onto the wonder trade to ruin people's games intentionally with.[as people have figured out how to edit their pokemon in X/Y, however they get detected when wonder traded, and the result is a game breaking bad egg for who ever is unlucky enough to receive one.]
> 
> So.. until Nintendo finally does something about the major problems, I'm done with all wifi stuff with people I don't know outside the internet. Don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not have my hard work ruined because of some fat ***** with nothing better to do than ruin somebodies game for them for a laugh.



Wait, I didn't know this, I won't use it again.

However, the last time I WT, I sent out a bunch of starter Fennekins/Squirtles and a baby Doduo or two for fun.  Some level 1, some a little higher if I'd accidentally left them in my party whilst travelling about and battling.  I got some good ones, including a Charmander I'd been holding out for, the ones I didn't want (not all bad, I just didn't want them!) I sent back into the WT-verse.  I got back the weird shield and sword Pokemon that I'd sent back 2 moves before...  Yeah, I just released it the second time it came back as I didn't want the same guy to get it back again!


----------



## puppy (Dec 3, 2013)

I got a japanese dratini w/ perfect ivs and used  it to breed my shiny charizard


----------



## Dr J (Dec 3, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Wait, I didn't know this, I won't use it again.
> 
> However, the last time I WT, I sent out a bunch of starter Fennekins/Squirtles and a baby Doduo or two for fun.  Some level 1, some a little higher if I'd accidentally left them in my party whilst travelling about and battling.  I got some good ones, including a Charmander I'd been holding out for, the ones I didn't want (not all bad, I just didn't want them!) I sent back into the WT-verse.  I got back the weird shield and sword Pokemon that I'd sent back 2 moves before...  Yeah, I just released it the second time it came back as I didn't want the same guy to get it back again!



I think the bad egg thing might be very rare to have actually happen[and I'm sure nintendo is working on a fix to prevent them from corrupting the entire game]


----------



## Cress (Dec 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> yes, because wonder trade was only introduced in Gen 6...



I know that...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 4, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> I think the bad egg thing might be very rare to have actually happen[and I'm sure nintendo is working on a fix to prevent them from corrupting the entire game]



*Sigh of relief*, off I go to Pokemon X!!


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Lots of zubats today? My brother is getting them non-stop but I haven't tried.

And yes I know of the "event" going on via Reddit and such.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 4, 2013)

Only had 3 so far, expecting more later.

Edit: make that 4


----------



## Dr J (Dec 4, 2013)

I've had 1 so far myself.

Just got a gourgist named LEAVE HURRY though.


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 4, 2013)

i had a whole box of Dratini and I only ended up with 2 Zubat. Maybe there will be more later on when most Americans are out of school/work, especially around the time Dookieshed and NateWantsToBAttle start there zubat wondertrading stream

Edit:Oh yeah, Dizzi I did not expect to run into you in the Wonder Trade.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 4, 2013)

Make that two zubats. And that's probably what'll happen. Thankfully, I'll be exploring distant plants in Starbound by that time.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 4, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> Edit:Oh yeah, Dizzi I did not expect to run into you in the Wonder Trade.



Yeah, hope the Absol I sent was one of the better ones (or you re-traded it for something better!)  Some of the ones I'm sending out have 4 or 5 perfect IVs, others only 2 or 3.  Thanks for the Dratini btw, I also got a 2IV Japanese one out of the same session, so I have a breeding pair for a shiny!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Up to 5 Zubat now, hope I'm online when the main hordes are released...


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 4, 2013)

I traded a garbordor named Robin Thicke, and the person on the other end sent me a Jynx called Nick Minaj. I laughed so hard XD
Also got a Fennekin named Mozilla which I thought was pretty clever, and an abomasnow called obamasnow


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

One of my friends was doing a wonder trade and they got a 4IV Yveltal in a master ball. That's pretty impressive for wonder trade, I guess someone was starting over or something.

I wonder if we will ever start seeing hacked mews, genesects and manaphys over wonder trade one day. I suppose its impossible to know until the transferbank feature is enabled later this month.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 4, 2013)

Jinjiro said:


> Make that two zubats. And that's probably what'll happen. Thankfully, I'll be exploring distant *plants* in Starbound by that time.



I know this was only a typo, but I have this mental image of you wandering around the inside of a giant venus flytrap or something... made me giggle.

6 zubat now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh poo.  I'm out of tradable Pokes.  Now, do I go breed some more (using a 5IV Japanese male Espurr I snagged this afternoon) or do I play Zelda which I bought this morning and haven't even loaded up once yet?  Decisions decisions...


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 5, 2013)

I got a Protean Froakie with almost perfect IVs. Bred myself a couple, and put the extras back in. Also put a few decent Speed Boost Torchic. Haven't got much decent back, a few high IV Pok?mon that I won't need plus a few Eevee, including an Anticipation one. Might breed it so I can use Magic Bounce Espeon.


----------

